# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  fattura acquisto intra con iva

## cinzia2642

buongiorno,
ho appena depositato il modello intrastat per acquisti nel 2008.
non ho inserito un acquisto perchè il fornitore ha addebitato l'iva.
non conosco il motivo, sicuramente sapeva che non siamo privati, (ha indicato la partita iva in fattura).
adesso mi vengono i dubbi: forse è meglio che depositi il modello intra anche con quella fattura ? eventualmente l'importo è quello comprensivo dell'Iva o soltanto l'imponibile ? nel modello intra modificato, devo inserire soltanto la fattura mancante o devo ripetere tutti i fornitori ?
grazie

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, ma perch&#233; il fornitore ti ha addebitato l'IVA? In teoria se la merce &#232; passata da uno stato all'altro devi fare l'INTRA, ma io chiederei anzitutto al fornitore per quale motivo ha applicato l'IVA come ad una vendita nazionale, anche perch&#233; poi devi pagarla e chiederne il rimborso (con tutte le limitazioni/complicazioni del caso) non potendola scaricare in Italia.
Pu&#242; sempre fare una nota di credito e riemettere la fattura correttamente. 
Roberto

----------


## cinzia2642

ciao,
ho ripresentato il mod. intra, (della serie .....nel più ci sta il meno) dato che  non ho potuto rintracciare il fornitore per avere le delucidazioni che anche tu ti chiedevi. Adesso ci riprovo.
Saluti.

----------

